# HD DVRs



## acruther (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anybody know when the HD DVRs will be coming out? I'm curious about the DirectTV ones, as well as the PVR921.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Good question.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

When you find out, you tell us.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Well, on the retailer chat today Charlie said the 921 would definately be out for the Christmas selling season. He seemed to be pretty confident, too, for what that's worth.

Latest estimate on the HD DirecTivo is spring.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

HTguy said:


> Well, on the retailer chat today Charlie said the 921 would definately be out for the Christmas selling season. He seemed to be pretty confident, too, for what that's worth.
> 
> Latest estimate on the HD DirecTivo is spring.


 Which is it? Scott said it was definitely going to be out by October and you say X-mas so who is right?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Doesnt matter I will NOT buy it! Because of the fee


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Zenith already has an OTA unit on the market. This is the route I am going if Dish slaps the $10 DVR fee on the 921.


----------



## belsokar (Jul 2, 2002)

technically, christmas season probably begins around late october or so...although the official "shopping" season is generally not until the friday after thanksgiving...so for those people who say which one is it? October or Xmas shopping season...late october would be BOTH!!!


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, Scott & I could both be right. But remember, I was just quoting Charlie.

Personally, I'll be surprised if we see any 921s before late Nov - early Dec. It's still not even in beta.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

DarrellP said:


> Zenith already has an OTA unit on the market. This is the route I am going if Dish slaps the $10 DVR fee on the 921.


I'd be cautious on going that route if I were you. Tech TV did a product demo of the Zenith HDR230 not that long ago and it had its fair share of problems/issues. The user interface was incredibly simplistic and the receiver flaked out while they were showing it off a few times on the show.

You can read a review of what they found here:

http://www.techtv.com/news/products/story/0,24195,3458307,00.html


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

And the Zenith does not have DVI or FireWire outputs which would quickly eliminate it for me.


----------



## Jeff_R (Jun 11, 2002)

DarrellP said:


> Zenith already has an OTA unit on the market. This is the route I am going if Dish slaps the $10 DVR fee on the 921.


The Zenith unit is OTA only, no satellite capabilities at all. I've got a DVHS and integrated Mits for OTA, but do desperately want something to record satellite HD with...

Jeff


----------



## mjschuyler (Nov 2, 2002)

The HDR230 sounds very familiar!

The Dishplayer 7100 and the HDR230 only record 8 hours and both are not stable.

The Dishplayer could only record satellite. The HDR230 only records OTA.

The HDR230 has a very basic recording interface. The Dishplayer had terrific guide with point and click recording.

The Dishplayer was originally $169.00. The HDR230 is $999.00.

The Dishplayer could be upgraded by software downloads. It does not state if the HDR230 is upgradable.

The Displayer hard drive was simple to upgrade. The article says it thinks the hard drive can also be upgraded.

The Dishplayer opened the door to DVR'S at a low price $169.00 with combined satellite receiver. The HDR230 is opening the door to HD recording at $999.00.

The Dishplayer was followed by the D* Direct Tivo and E* 501/508/510 and 721. Hopefully the HDR230 will also push E*, D*, TIVO and others to produce HD DVRS at a reasonable price.


----------

